# Servicepartner - Eure Erfahrungen!!!!



## ChrisStahl (9. April 2014)

Ganz wichtig für uns: Eure Erfahrungen mit unseren Servicpartnern!!!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. April 2014)

ist bei mir zwar schon 2 Jahre her, aber vielleicht trotzdem hilfreich:
ich habe mein Slide 2012 direkt zum Radon-Partner nach Rodgau schicken lassen
und kann nur sagen, dass ich da ein rundum sorglos Paket bekommen habe mit einem
super, und vor allem netten Service ! Kleinere Reklamationen hat er ohne
großen Aufwand für mich geregelt. Ich mußte mein Bike also nie einschicken.

Das Beste war, dass er mir sein eigenes Slide für ein WE geliehen hat, bevor ich meins bestellt hatte. 
Also, wer aus dem Rhein/Main Gebiet kommt und ein Radon-Bike bestellen möchte, dem kann ich den Armin Röhnke in
Rodgau empfehlen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanto (9. April 2014)

Ich halte den Thread für eine super Idee. Werde am Freitag in 2 Wochen nach Köln gurken (wohne in Berlin, komme aus Köln, Geburtstagsfeier steht an) und einen kleinen Abstecher nach Bonn machen um die Hardtails Probe zu fahren. 
Natürlich würde ich gerne direkt eins mitnehmen, aber Germanwings will doch tatsächlich ne Extragebühr für ein Fahrrad  

Daher wäre für mcih interessant, ob schon jmd Erfahrungen mit "Con-Radskeller" hat?!?! Werde mir die Tage auch ein eigenes Bild machen.

Wie ich gelesen habe, kann ich mir ja evtl. lange Wartezeiten sparen, wenn ich über den SP bestelle


----------



## ron101 (9. April 2014)

Eine Map mässige Übersicht wäre bestimmt votheilhaft, als Ergänzung zur eher etwas unübersichtlichen Auflistung.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Eine Map mässige Übersicht wäre bestimmt votheilhaft, als Ergänzung zur eher etwas unübersichtlichen Auflistung.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



..die Map war mit dem alten Shop generiert und der neue unterstützt die nicht. Wir arbeiten an eine Lösung….


----------



## haekel72 (9. April 2014)

Hi, wer darf sich eigentlich "Service Partner" nennen und was muss der Können oder Beachten? Bei Uns im Umkreis ist leider keiner da oder? 76829 Landau war mal einer aber da ist jetzt nur noch ein leeres Geschäft! Und nach Karlsruhe ist mir zu Weit.


----------



## Dragamor (9. April 2014)

Gibt es für die Inspektionen eigentlich feste Sätze? Wenn ja kann man die irgendwo einsehen?
Wäre interessant um die Kosten planbar zu halten.


----------



## filiale (9. April 2014)

hatten wir doch schon mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-mit-radon-servicepartnern.609739/


----------



## sp00n82 (9. April 2014)

Da das hier dann der offizielle Thread ist, schreib ichs trotzdem (auch) hier rein. So eine Übersicht ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.

Otto Kurz / Bike-Keller in 69190 Walldorf
Kleiner Laden und supernetter Kontakt, kein "Verkäufer" (will einem keine Sachen aufschwätzen). Arbeitet nur halbtags als Radhändler, und auch dann nur 4 Tage die Woche, dafür mit Herzblut dabei.
Hat das Rad extra heute fertig gemacht, obwohl eigentlich Ruhetag, da er am Freitag in Urlaub fährt. Hatte mir z.B. auch schonmal kostenfrei Pedale abgemacht, die ich mit meinem Funzelwerkzeug beim besten Willen nicht mehr losgekriegt bekam. Und mich ein paar seiner Räder (kurz) Probefahren lassen.

Vorsicht: der gute Mann hört nicht mehr alle Frequenzen, worunter auch schleifende Scheiben gehören.  Aber alles kein Problem.

Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.


----------



## fstoeckl (10. April 2014)

RADAR Fleischer + Waller GbR; Dorfstr. 34, 83088 Kiefersfelden

Kleiner Laden, 2 nette Jungs die den Shop nebenberuflich machen. Hab mein Slide dort letztes Jahr abgeholt. Hatte für mich auch den Vorteil, dass ich das Bike nicht nach Österreich senden lassen musste. Sie haben das Bike für mich montiert und nach ein paar Wochen kostenlos nochmal eingestellt. Alles super, würd ich wieder so machen und kann den Shop nur weiter empfehlen!


----------



## cherokee190 (26. April 2014)

Moin, moin,

mal ein kurzer Bericht vom RADON Service Partner aus Hamburg, die Räderei Hamburg in der Weidestraße.
Auf Grund des Tipps hier im Forum, die Bestellung/ Auslieferung über eine Service Partner zu erledigen, habe ich mich für den Weg nach Hamburg entschlossen. Nach dem mein Slide 140 nach genau einer Woche, am Oster Samstag an die Räderei Hamburg ausgeliefert wurde, telefonierte ich nach Ostern mit der Räderei zwecks weiteren Werdegangs. Am Mittwoch, ein Tag später, wurde ich bereits angerufen mit der Mitteilung, mein Slide ist abhol bereit. 
Heute nun war der große Tag an dem ich die erste Probefahrt vor Ort, nach einer kurzen Einweisung, durch führen konnte. Die Mitarbeiter der Räderei haben perfekte Arbeit geleistet und ich konnte nach nur 2 Wochen ab Bestellung mein Slide in Empfang nehmen.

Fazit für mich, der Weg nach nach Hamburg hat sich gelohnt, die Räderei Hamburg mit ihren kompetenten und sympatischen Mitarbeitern kann ich mit besten Gewissen empfehlen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (27. April 2014)

Welche Radon-Partnerliste stimmt eigentlich?
Über Partner auf radon-bikes.de konnt ich z.B. den Partner finden. Auf der interaktiven Karte scheinen aber insg. viel weniger eingezeichnet zu sein. Das Beispiel gibts auch auf der Karte gar nicht :/
Welche Quelle stimmt nun?


NACHTRAG: Die Servicepartner*liste* ist die richtige


----------



## duc-748S (27. April 2014)

Habe mein Slide damals direkt zu FlowRide (http://www.flowride.de/) schicken lassen.
Fazit: nette Leute und super Arbeit, kann ich empfehlen.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasTino56 (28. April 2014)

So muss mich mal äußern, bin neu hier und Neuer Kunde bei Radon.
Habe vor Ostern 2014 ein Trekkingbike bei Radon bestellt Sofortüberweisung  Sunset Via Gt eine gef. Sattelstütze und anders klein Zeug. Nach Ostern geliefert in Normale Karton, ohne Service Partner.
Einwandfrei keine Kratzer Lenker drauf und los. Rahmengröße 54 - 2cm wegen gef. Sattelstütze 52 laut Radon gerade Optimal super !

Einsparrung : 16 € für spezial Karton und 30 € für Service Partner. Macht zusammen 46 € gespart und trotzdem voll zufrieden ! So soll es doch sein ohne auf Preis in meinen Augen TOTALE WUCHER !


----------



## fub (29. April 2014)

@MasTino56

So so, totaler Wucher... 
Rad entgegennehmen
Rad auspacken
Auf Transportschäden überprüfen
Karton entsorgen
Lenker montieren
Steuersatz einstellen
Rahmen abkleben
Alle Schrauben auf das korrekte Drehmoment überprüfen
Falls notwendig Schaltung und Bremsen einstellen
Zughüllen und Bremsleitungen ggf auf korrekte Länge kürzen
Reverbleitung kürzen.
Reifen aufpumpen 
Probefahren
Kunden kontaktieren 
Federelemente auf Wünsche des Kunden abstimmen
Evtl. noch Einzelheiten des Rades erklären.

Unglaublich wie man da als Kunde abgezockt wird mit diesem unverschämten Extraservice den sonst meines Wissens nach (bitte verbessert mich falls ich mich irre) kein anderer Versender bietet.


----------



## filiale (29. April 2014)

Diejenigen die sich über die Service Partner beschweren sind diejenigen, die das Rad Zuhause auspacken und losfahren und sich dann nach ein paar Wochen darüber beschweren das hier und da etwas nicht funktioniert und dann hier im Forum ein Faß aufmachen.


----------



## fstoeckl (29. April 2014)

Tja MasTino, bei dem Kommentar kann man nicht nur wegen der Rechtschreibung den Kopf schütteln. Ist ja schön für dich, wenn bei der Lieferung keine Schäden entstanden sind. Verlassen würde ich mich darauf nicht. Und die 30 Euro finde ich für die Leistung des Servicepartners ein gutes Angebot. Dieses Service war für mich sogar ein Grund, mich für ein Radon anstatt bspw für ein Canyon zu entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. April 2014)

Außerdem gibt es auch Menschen die *nicht* schrauben können. Die Fragen hier im Forum wie sie das Vorderrad ausbauen können. Solche Leute wollen auch Geld sparen und lassen sich ein günstigeres Versenderbike zum Service Partner schicken. Das ist absolut ok. Kann ja nicht jeder ein Held sein so wie MasTino


----------



## c0rtez (29. April 2014)

Das schlimmste finde ich das er nichts besseres zu tun hat, als den exakt gleichen Kommentar in zwei verschiedene Threads zu posten. Gehts hier jetzt wieder los mit der Stimmungsmache?

Wer für 30€ die erbrachte Leistung bemängelt hat keine Ahnung was das Leben kostet, wohnt wahrscheinlich noch zuhause bei Mutti und ist n ganz großer Held.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. April 2014)

Mir wurde am Samstag im Megastore gesagt es sind zwischen 30-60€ Doch selbst wenn es 100€ wären, lohnt es sich, obwohl ich das Bike auch selbst aufbauen, einstellen etc. kann. Wenn der Service Partner evtl. beim Aufbau einen Fehler machen sollte, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, kann er ihn dann halt auch noch richten. Der Preis ist mE absolut fair!


Gesendet vom Spätzlesbrett


----------



## c-st (1. Mai 2014)

Lasst ihn doch ... Mancher spart halt wo es geht, andere zahlen gerne einen kleinen Aufpreis und freuen sich über den Service ein gut eingestelltes Rad abholen zu können - wenn es ihnen passt und nicht da sein zu müssen wenn gerade der Postmann klingelt. Vielleicht muss er ja sehr aufs Geld achten und hat im Gegenzug dafür viel Freizeit oder Spaß am Schrauben?


----------



## c0rtez (1. Mai 2014)

sich das Geld sparen zu wollen wir is ja vollkommen Ok. Ich habe den Service auch nicht genutzt und es selbst gemacht. Die 30 Euro aber als Wucher zu bezeichnen und sich dann nicht mehr zu Wort zu melden zeigt einfach den kleingeist und die fehlende Ahnung was Dienstleistungen heute Kosten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnarf (1. Mai 2014)

also mein ServicePartner verlangt nochmal extra Geld für das kürzen der ReverbLeitung und nen dicken Kratzer hat das Bike auch. Aber da muss ich mich nochmal an Radon wenden ...


----------



## c0rtez (1. Mai 2014)

is ja auch nicht Standard. wenn du dein Auto zur Inspektion gibst und sagst sie mögen dir bitte auch gleich die Reifen mit wechseln, so wird die Werkstatt dir dafür wohl n paar Kröten abnehmen. 

wo is also das Problem. 

das mit dem Kratzer is wieder was anderes. da wäre dann auch die Frage wer es war,  Radon oder die Werkstatt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnarf (1. Mai 2014)

jo aber FUB hatte das oben erwähnt, dass Leitung kürzen und auf Transportschäden prüfen mit zu den Leistungen der Servicepartner gehören...ist halt in meinem Fall nicht so gewesen !


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem Servicepartner eine Checkliste unterschrieben, was alles gemacht / geprüft wurde, bzw. ob irgendwelche Defekte vorhanden sind.


----------



## duc-748S (3. Mai 2014)

gnarf schrieb:


> jo aber FUB hatte das oben erwähnt, dass Leitung kürzen und auf Transportschäden prüfen mit zu den Leistungen der Servicepartner gehören...ist halt in meinem Fall nicht so gewesen !



Also meiner hatte das aber ebenfalls mit erledigt, ohne Aufpreis.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan0611 (5. Mai 2014)

Morgen,  besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit, ein Bike im Megastore zu kaufen und es dann zu einem Servicepartner zu schicken? Mein Auto ist zu klein und ich habe keinen Zugriff auf ein größeres.  

____________________
Von Mobil gesendet!


----------



## Aalex (5. Mai 2014)

der megastore verschickt nicht


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2014)

So klein kann Dein Auto gar nicht sein...wenn ein 29er in ein Toyota Aygo paßt (selbst gesehen)...Vorder- und Hinterrad raus, Sattelstütze raus, Lenker ab und runterbaumeln lassen -> Paßt !!!


----------



## funweb (5. Mai 2014)

Vor Ostern das erste mal bei bei Bike Discount 2 Bikes zum Servicepartner Fritz-Fahrräder in Zittau liefern lassen. ausgesprochen kompetent, freundlich und trotz Osterstress die Bikes noch fertig gemacht. Daumen hoch!
Nur eine Bitte an Radon, aktualisiert mal die Adresse des Servicepartners, die sind schon eine Weile am neuen Standort.


----------



## tommi67 (15. November 2016)

Hier meine Erfahrung mit einen Servicepartner.
Ich habe nun schon das dritte Radon im Megastore gekauft und wollte letzte Woche die Erstinspektion bei meinen neuen Bike bei einen Servicepartner in meiner Nähe durchführen lassen. Da ich auch zwei Garantieanfragen hatte. Also Bike auf den Heckträger und losgefahren.
Dort angekommen hat man mich belehrt das er doch nur Speichen spannen , Luftdruck überprüfen und Kette ölen werde. Alle meinen
anderen Wünsche würde er natürlich reparieren aber auf meine Kosten. (massiver Ölverlust am RS Monarch und entlüften der RS Reverb
Sattelstütze)Ich solle das Bike gefälligst in eine Kiste stecken und zur Reparatur zu Radon schicken.
Da schlackerten mir ja gehörig die Ohren. Ich habe das Rad dann wieder mitgenommen und bringe es demnächst nach Bonn.
Ich mache meinen Service und Reparaturen immer selbst aber in der Garantie dachte ich es wäre besser eine Erstinspektion machen zu lassen. War wohl ein Fehler. Ein Tipp an Radon überarbeitet noch mal ganz schnell das Konzept mit den Sevicepartnern die ja eigentlich
den Namen nicht verdienen . Wer in Euren Namen Bikes verkaufen und reparieren soll braucht auch den Willen und vor allen die Überzeugung einen kompletten Service anzubieten zu dürfen d.h. in meinen Augen auch  evtl. eine komplette Garantieabwicklung. Ich möchte ja nicht das ich als Endkunde oder auch als Bikehändler den Kosten hinterherrennen muss nur weil es bei Radon ein Kompetenzgerangel gibt.


----------



## Manuel86 (15. November 2016)

War im Oktober bei Sattelfest Bikes in Ernzen zur Inspektion mit meinem Slide und muß sagen Top Service und super freundlicher Kontakt.


----------



## tommi67 (15. November 2016)

Ich musste mir einen Vortrag über den Unterschied von Versender und Fachhandel anhören.
(Augenroll)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. November 2016)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Hier meine Erfahrung mit einen Servicepartner.
> Ich habe nun schon das dritte Radon im Megastore gekauft und wollte letzte Woche die Erstinspektion bei meinen neuen Bike bei einen Servicepartner in meiner Nähe durchführen lassen. Da ich auch zwei Garantieanfragen hatte. Also Bike auf den Heckträger und losgefahren.
> Dort angekommen hat man mich belehrt das er doch nur Speichen spannen , Luftdruck überprüfen und Kette ölen werde. Alle meinen
> anderen Wünsche würde er natürlich reparieren aber auf meine Kosten. (massiver Ölverlust am RS Monarch und entlüften der RS Reverb
> ...



Hi Tommi,

vielen Dank für dein Feedback. Generell musst Du hier natürlich bedenken, dass der erste Ansprechpartner im Falle eines Defekts bzw. einer Gewährleistung immer der jeweilige Store ist, wo Du das Rad gekauft hast. In deinem Fall hättest Du de facto kurz Rücksprache mit der Werkstatt im Megastore halten sollen, um eine evtl. Kostenübernahme im Vorfeld klären zu können. Wir bekommen von einem Großteil der Kunden positives Feedback zu unseren Servicepartnern, daher finde ich deine doch recht harte Meinung hinsichtlich der o.g. Punkte doch recht hart. Generell ist es vollkommen korrekt, dass Zusatzreparaturen, welche den Umfang einer Erstinspektion übersteigen, durch den Servicepartner nicht ohne Absprache mit uns durchgeführt werden dürfen. Daher muss ich in diesem Fall (aus der Ferne) den Servicepartner ein wenig in Schutz nehmen, ohne im einzelnen auf die Art und Weise der Kommunikation einzugehen. Falls diese in der Tat nicht Kundenfreundlich war, sende mir doch bitte eine PN mit Namen des Servicepartners - ich leite dies dann direkt an entsprechende Stelle weiter.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## tommi67 (16. November 2016)

Ich werde den Servicepartner jetzt nicht anschwärzen
 Wahrscheinlich hat er ja seine Gründe so zu reagieren. laut seiner Aussage hat er mit jedem Bike von Radon in irgendeiner Art und Weise Ärger bekommen oder konnte die Bedürfnisse der Kunden nicht zufrieden stellen. Als Besitzer eines für mich Premiumproduktes sieht Service allerdings anders aus. Ich bin gerade auf den Weg zum Megastore.
Mal sehen was ihr drauf habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. November 2016)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Ich werde den Servicepartner jetzt nicht anschwärzen
> Wahrscheinlich hat er ja seine Gründe so zu reagieren. laut seiner Aussage hat er mit jedem Bike von Radon in irgendeiner Art und Weise Ärger bekommen oder konnte die Bedürfnisse der Kunden nicht zufrieden stellen. Als Besitzer eines für mich Premiumproduktes sieht Service allerdings anders aus. Ich bin gerade auf den Weg zum Megastore.
> Mal sehen was ihr drauf habt.



Hi Tommy,

dies hat nichts mit Anschwärzen zu tun. Nur durch Feedback von Endkunden können wir an der Verbesserung von Service und Auswahl der Servicepartner arbeiten. Ein kurzes Feedback nach dem Besuch im Megastore wäre super 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## delphi1507 (16. November 2016)

Sehe ich auch so nur wenn Probleme und ihr Ort bekannt sind kann eine Lösung gefunden werden! Vorallem wenn er generell ein Problem mit den radonbikes zu haben scheint, ist er vielleicht einfach ungeeignet und es wäre für ihn vielleicht auch besser dann keine Radon Bikes mehr reparieren zu müssen ... Wenn er damit ja so viel Ärger hat....


----------



## tommi67 (16. November 2016)

Also
Vorhin habe ich mein Bike bei Euch im Megastore zur Inspektion und Fehlerbehebung abgegeben. Alles in allen hat es weniger als 5 Minuten
gedauert. Sehr netter und fachlich kompetenter Herr an der Annahme der alles kurz und knapp notierte und mit mir zusammen noch mal
meine Daten verglich und kurz erläuterte was alles gemacht wird. Super .
Mein recht durchwachsenes Erlebnis mit den Servicepartner war in Koblenz bei Fahrradhaus Zangmeister.
Mir geht es auf den Sack wenn wenn man mit einen Versenderfahrrad zum Fachhändler geht und wird da behandelt als hätte man eine ansteckende Krankheit. Ging einen Freund mit einen Bike Eures Koblenzener Mitbewerber schon genauso.also ist das kein Radonproblem.
V.G. Thomas


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. November 2016)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Also
> Vorhin habe ich mein Bike bei Euch im Megastore zur Inspektion und Fehlerbehebung abgegeben. Alles in allen hat es weniger als 5 Minuten
> gedauert. Sehr netter und fachlich kompetenter Herr an der Annahme der alles kurz und knapp notierte und mit mir zusammen noch mal
> meine Daten verglich und kurz erläuterte was alles gemacht wird. Super .
> ...



Top, danke für die (positive) Rückmeldung. Bzgl. Versenderbikes vs. Fachhändler: ich bin der Meinung, dass hier seitens der Fachhändler noch reichlich an der Akzeptanz gearbeitet werden sollte - immerhin verdienen heutzutage die Händler oft mehr durch Serviceleistungen als durch Margen einzelner Bikes. Wie schon oben erwähnt, bekommen wir zum Glück größtenteils positives Feedback - sowohl von Endkunden als auch von Servicepartnern.
In diesem Sinne 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## delphi1507 (16. November 2016)

Viele "Fachhändler" haben halt noch nicht kapiert das man mit Service mehr verdienen kann als mit Hardware Verkauf.. 
Bei mir führt das dann zu der konsequenz in dem Laden auch keine Hardware mehr zu kaufen...


----------



## tommi67 (23. November 2016)

Mein Bike war nach genau einer Woche im Megastore abholbereit . Hat perfekt gepasst denn ich war heute beruflich in Köln und konnte auf den Heimweg das Radl. abholen. Die Erstinspektion ist zum vereinbarten preis erfolgt und meine Reklamationen  wurden zu meiner Zufriedenheit abgearbeitet. Die Reverb wurde gegen eine komplett neue getauscht und mein siffender Monarch geöffnet , gereinigt und mit einen neuen Dichtungssatz wieder montiert. Ich bin mit den Service im Megastore sehr zufrieden. Mein Tip geht zum Bäcker und nicht zum
Brötchen. Euch alle einen schönen Abend.
V.G. Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Dezember 2016)

Wir haben hier auch einen Fachhändler der generell nix an Radon's macht. "Alles Schrott" ist er der Meinung
Es ging irgendwann sogar so weit das er selbst keine Teile mehr bestellt hat wo er wusste das die Leute viel und gerne selber an ihren Rädern schraubten. Wie kann man nur so verbohrt sein, denen geht's anscheinend durch den e-bike boom zu gut.

Der kleine Elektro Fachhändler um die Ecke ist auch froh um jede Waschmaschine die gebracht wird egal ob Miele, Siemens oder Aldi.
Wer hoch klettert kann tief fallen sach ich imma


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Dezember 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch einen Fachhändler der generell nix an Radon's macht. "Alles Schrott" ist er der Meinung
> Es ging irgendwann sogar so weit das er selbst keine Teile mehr bestellt hat wo er wusste das die Leute viel und gerne selber an ihren Rädern schraubten. Wie kann man nur so verbohrt sein, denen geht's anscheinend durch den e-bike boom zu gut.
> 
> Der kleine Elektro Fachhändler um die Ecke ist auch froh um jede Waschmaschine die gebracht wird egal ob Miele, Siemens oder Aldi.
> Wer hoch klettert kann tief fallen sach ich imma


Kannst den Händler ja gerne Mal per PN nennen... Nicht das ich Mal in die Versuchung komme dort etwas zu kaufen...


----------



## Flo61 (15. Januar 2017)

Servus, also ich bin ein sehr glücklicher Kunde der Bikedevilz in Zirndorf.
Immer super Beratung, egal was man wissen möchte. Werkstattservice ist ebenfalls top. Nur zu empfehlen


----------



## 1984schilling (6. Mai 2018)

Ich habe eine sehr gute Erfahrung mit dem Walder bikeservice (Allgäu) gemacht. Wir waren dort zur Inspektion und um uns Tips zu holen für einen anstehenden alpencross. Man hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen, weit über eine stunde, nur für Tips zur geo, Einstellungen und Co, man wollte uns nix aufschwatzen, er hat mir sogar noch was ausgeredet. Am Ende wurde nur eine neue Kassette verbaut, alles einwandfrei. war endlich mal ein wirklich gutes Erlebnis mit nem fahrradladen/service


----------



## newb84 (1. Juni 2018)

Kann Velotob in St. Gallen empfehlen (für die Schweizer hier...). Mein Bike hatte Probleme mit der vorderen Bremse - das Ding hat geklirrt wie verrückt bei ca. 20-25km/h. Auf Kulanz wurde mir eine andere Scheibe beim kostenlosen ersten Service verbaut (Schimano IceTech), jetzt ist Ruhe und ich bin happy.


----------



## Email (12. Juli 2018)

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit den Partnern in und um München?


----------



## Herr_Biernot (23. Juli 2018)

Odenwaldbike in Lorsch:
Hab mein Slide 125 8.0 dort hingebracht, weil eine Bremspumpe undicht war. Außerdem sollten sie eine Inspektion machen.
Die hatten mein Bike 3! (drei) Monate. Immer und immer wieder hörte ich, dass die Formula Bremspumpe im Rückstand wäre.
Irgendwann habe ich mein Bike abgeholt und Formula selbst angerufen. Es hieß, die Pumpe wäre vorrätig. Nach einer Woche war die Sache erledigt.
Das unfassbarste aber war, dass der Laden nicht mal im Stande war, innerhalb von drei Monaten eine Inspektion durchzuführen.
Ich hatte das Rad im identischen Zustand abgeholt, wie ich es gebracht hatte.
Mir fehlen ehrlich gesagt immer noch die Worte...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juli 2018)

Herr_Biernot schrieb:


> Odenwaldbike in Lorsch:
> Hab mein Slide 125 8.0 dort hingebracht, weil eine Bremspumpe undicht war. Außerdem sollten sie eine Inspektion machen.
> Die hatten mein Bike 3! (drei) Monate. Immer und immer wieder hörte ich, dass die Formula Bremspumpe im Rückstand wäre.
> Irgendwann habe ich mein Bike abgeholt und Formula selbst angerufen. Es hieß, die Pumpe wäre vorrätig. Nach einer Woche war die Sache erledigt.
> ...



Hi,

das ist sehr ärgerlich und natürlich nicht in unserem Sinne. Ich werde deine Kritik an die dafür zuständige Stelle weiterleiten und hoffe, dass Du dennoch das gute Wetter für einen ausgedehnten Ritt auf deinem SLIDE nutzen kannst.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ruedigold (30. Juli 2018)

Moin, meine Frage betrifft das Ladengeschäft in Bonn, Auf dem Kirchbüchel.
Arbeitskollegen, incl. meinerseits, kaufen dort ab und an ein Rad.

Ein Kollege hat sich letztes Jahr ein Cross bike Scart light gekauft... und bereut das.
Das hat mit der Qualität (Deore Nabe kaputt nach einem Jahr), als auch mit dem Service zu tun .."wir schicken das Laufrad an Shimano"...
Jetzt hat er seit einer Woche kein bike.. und fährt wieder mit dem Auto zur Arbeit.
Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass das in der Saison noch sehr lange dauern kann.

Mein Rat war von Anfang an: Er hat sich das falsche Rad gekauft. Im Grunde ist er ein kraftvoller CC-Fahrer, das Cross ist für ihn nicht wertig genug.
Mein Punkt an dieser Stelle: Beim Kauf hätte man besser verstehen müssen, was er wirklich braucht (ich war nicht dabei). Es kann ja sein, dass er darauf bestanden hat, dieses bike zu kaufen, das ist mir klar. Ihm wurde zuvor das Radon MTB geklaut, und das hätte er m.E. wieder kaufen müssen.

Jetzt hat er das falsche bike, und bräuchte nach nur 1 Jahr wieder ein Neues.... und ist mit der Beratung bei H&S sehr unzufrieden.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ihn wieder dahin bekomme...


----------

